# CHANGE! Time to get this MONEY!!



## bigcruz (Oct 21, 2013)

Whats up IM, lets try this one more time. Im 28 5'7" 224lbs (FAT). I had a very successful log a couple years ago where I got down to 195lbs and feeling like a champ. Well for some reason unknown to me I lost love for the iron, I went on to do some MMA training then some boxing and also lost interest. So now I am back to square one and wanting to get back to 195! This year has been rough spent a lot of time unhappy with my job and the state of my health. Im tired of making excuses, so without further ado...LETS GET THIS MONEY!


----------



## bigcruz (Oct 22, 2013)

10/21/2013

popped a shot of jack3d and went to work

Incline Bench (not including bar)
130x5
130x5
130x5
110x5
110x5

DB Press
70x8
70x8
70x8
65x8

DB Flyes
30x10
30x10
25x10

Pushups
10,10,7

Skull Crusher
50x15
55x12
55x10
55x8

Tri Pull down
40x10
40x10
40x10

Cardio
1 mile jog @5mph

overall pretty satisfied with this workout


----------



## bigcruz (Oct 22, 2013)

10/22/2013

Deads (not including bar)
250x5
250x5
250x5
270x5
270x3  -I freaking love deads!

Wide Grip Pulldown
110x10
110x10
110x8
90x9

Chainsaws
55x8
55x8
55x8

Barbell Curl
40x15
40x15
40x15
40x15

Hammer Curl
25x8
25x8
25x8

Eagle spread sit up
20,15,15

Felt a bit tired going into todays work out, not going to lie I almost coped out lol. Im glad I decided to hit it instead still felt as if I could have done more.


----------



## bigcruz (Oct 23, 2013)

10\23\2013

shoulder press (not including bar)
70x5
70x5
70x5
80x5
80x5

Cable lateral raise
10x12
10x12
10x10
10x8

Standing Military Press
20x15
40x12
40x10
40x10

Superset with medicine ball toss 12lb
4 sets of 15

DB Shrugs
45x15
55x15
55x15

Up Right Row
45x15
45x15
45x15

Todays workout was crap, I should have chilled for an hour and cleared my head.


----------



## SwoleZilla (Oct 23, 2013)

Here for ya bud. Glad u started back up


----------



## bigcruz (Oct 25, 2013)

10\25\2013

Cardio and Conditioning

2 mile treadmill run

6x 2 min rounds heavy bag work

gasssssssssseeeeedddd


----------



## docdoom77 (Oct 26, 2013)

Good start!  Keep it up!


----------



## bigcruz (Oct 28, 2013)

Thank you sir!

10/28/2013

Incline Press (not including bar)
140x5
140x5
130x5
130x5
110x5

DB Press
60x10
65x10
70x8
70x8

Dips BW
6,8,4

Flyes
30x10
30x10
30x10

Todays workout was horrible, had to cut it short plus I had a crappy attitude all day. I believe I may have taken too many days off this week, I'll readjust and come back strong tomorrow.


----------



## bigcruz (Oct 29, 2013)

10/29/2013

DEADS (not including bar)

270x5
270x5
290x5
290x5
290x3

Wide Grip Pull Downs
120x8
120x8
110x8
110x8

Yates Rows (not including bar)
70x12 for 4 sets.. First time doing these so I took it easy

Cable Rows
90x15
90x12
90x12


----------



## docdoom77 (Oct 30, 2013)

How did those Yates Rows treat ya?  I just started them a few weeks ago and I really like them.  I feel a great deal of lat activation and less arm than with bent rows.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 31, 2013)

I always found Yates rows awkward for some reason. Dorian is awesome though!

Looking good in here dude!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigcruz (Nov 1, 2013)

docdoom77 said:


> How did those Yates Rows treat ya?  I just started them a few weeks ago and I really like them.  I feel a great deal of lat activation and less arm than with bent rows.



I also really enjoyed them. I feel my form was a bit off but Ill get it.


----------



## bigcruz (Nov 1, 2013)

Gazhole said:


> I always found Yates rows awkward for some reason. Dorian is awesome though!
> 
> Looking good in here dude!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk



Thank you sir.


----------

